# So proud my of girl!!!



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well if some of you have been following my posts, Penny has not gone after me on walks for a few days now... and today.. OMG made me feel like such a good pet parent! There is a huge yardsale around here every year for charity and today I went and brought Penny with me there are tons of booths/tables and hundreds of people show up to such events as these and well it was PACKED this morning, must have been 150+ people in this parking lot.... Penny did not pull one bit... even with children running past and all of the people and smells and sounds she stay right by my side and did her sitz and platz without hesitation, did a sitz and platz stay no problem, even with all the people walking past... As I was looking at something for my nephew I kinda over heard these two guys and there conversation went like this " Yes that a pure bred german shepherd, Yea it is look how well its trained, its not even barking, I know and look how it doesnt pull on the leash, OMG it just say on command and stayed! If I brought my dog there is no way they would do that, I dont even know any dogs that would be this good!" That right there just totally made my day!!! I was/am so proud of Penny, she has come a long way and Im so proud of myself for sticking to our strict training and socialization, its really paying off! She got lots of love from a lot of the people there and everyone thought she was doing amazing and was in awe at how she ignored the other manic dogs that were their barking their heads off and pulling their owners everywhere, and was so loving and kind when people approached her tail wagging ears went back and gave kisses to everyone! 

Just thought Id share as I am so pleased at how well she is coming along. Its been a long road and I know we are not to the point at which I want to be yet but it is totally attainable and in sight! I will also mention (for those who have been following my posts) that I went over to my friend place with her dog tonight to watch hockey and have dinner and Penny SHARED a pigs ear with the other dog and never got snappy or aggressive with the dog at all they actually at one point were chewing one end of it at a time! OMG Im just tickled pink at how well she is doing!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, how things turned around. i'm glad things
are going well for you and your dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Its like something clicked, right? All of the sudden they do what you want them to do, but in reality it wasn't them that was the problem, its us(the owners). I kinda did the same thing as you and felt the same way to. Now, I look back and realize it was me the whole time and once I regrouped, everything fell into place...Good Job to both of you


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad to hear of the progress you two have made.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Love to read a postive story! I've been following your posts. Congrats AND Well done!

I get *mostly* the same thing when I take my dogs out, it's a nice reward for the work we put in to hear people say positive things about our dogs!


----------

